# D Worse during Time of Month??



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

I finally started having solids about a week ago and today, got the period and boom, Diarrhea. Is this normal???? I'm new to IBS (only have had these issues for 8 weeks now).


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi!







i have only been suffering with ibs for few months but oh yes! when it comes to my time of the month my ibs gets so much worse! from things i have read it seems to be the case for many women! take care xXx


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Roo-Been there done that. I used to have a pattern of becoming very C about a week before my period and then when it would start so would the D. My gastro who is an IBS specialist says your period is a trigger for IBS for some people. Lucky us women. I am almost 52 and perimenopausal, I only get my period every few months lately, so the time of the month is getting better for me as its less frequent. BTW I've had IBS for over 25 yrs and it isnt/wasnt always aggrivated by hormones, it wont always be this way for you. When I was younger and took birth control pills this issue seemed to calm down so perhaps thats an option for you.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Roo, I just posted a comment about endometriosis and IBS. When I went to a new gynecologist (endo specialist) he said that he thought I had endo instead of IBS. One of the things that he asked me about was if I had D during my period. I said yes and he shook his head like ummhuh. He ended up telling me that 90% of women have endo and not IBS. Read my post if you are interested.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, periods and IBS, grrrrrr. Horrible! And I'm off to find Texas Girls post...Sounds interesting! x


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

How is Endo diagnosed? I went to the gyne last week and of course, since they overbook and are understaffed, they are so fast to check you out and get you the hell out of there. I mentioned my diarrhea and they didn't bat an eyelash. I've always had painful periods too... Looking for Texas Girls post too...


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Just found a site to do with Endo, and she's right a lot of the symptoms are sooo simular! By just glancing at the details, seems you can still suffer even when you're not on your period. And the Depro injection can ease symptoms, which may explain why I feel better D wise just lately. Wonder why the doctor has not even looked at this? Going to ask him next time I see him.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Roo, I posted a response to your question in the wrong post. Sorry. I responded to you in my post under "Endometriosis/IBS". I would retype it but it is too long. Go there to see my response. Sorry!!


----------

